

Puppet shipped with Solaris 11.2 - zsh
http://blog.zach.st/2014/05/18/puppet-on-solaris-112.html?utm_content=news38bd&utm_medium=social&utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_campaign=ny

======
dozzie
It's a pity that all the hype goes to Puppet, while CFEngine gets very little
attention.

